
EU tells Facebook's Nick Clegg to rethink ad rules for elections - pixelcort
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/17/eu-tells-facebooks-nick-clegg-to-rethink-ad-funding-rules
======
jimnotgym
Related from another Guardian journalist
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19717962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19717962)

